# Nhà vệ sinh luôn là nơi bám bẩn nhất trong nhà



## toilaaithe (29/12/21)

Nhà vệ sinh luôn là nơi bám bẩn nhất trong nhà Sau một thời gian sử dụng không ít thì nhiều bồn cầu nhà bạn sẽ bị ố vàng. Sau đây là vài cách giúp bạn tẩy trắng bồn cầu để nhà vệ sinh trông thật sạch sẽ và thoáng mát. 1. Sử dụng Coca Cola Trước khi các bạn tiến hành sử dụng Coca Cola để tẩy trắng thì mua máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở tphcm các bạn nên tắt nguồn nước nhà cung cấp vào bồn vệ sinh. Sau đó chúng ta tiến hành xả toản bộ nước có trong két nước nằm phía trên bồn, tiếp đó các bạn lấy toàn bộ nước còn đọng lại trong bồn bằng bọt biển hoặc rẻ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuẩn bị một chai Coca với dung tích 1,5 L để đảm bảo đủ nước có thể dâng đến chỗ đang bị ố vàng trên thành của bồn cầu. Tiếp đó các bạn đổ nước Coca vào trong bồn cầu và để ngâm trong một thời gian. Tốt hơn hết là máy chà sàn đơn các bạn nên thực hiện điều này trong buổi tối và để qua một đêm, giúp cho quá trình các axit Carbonic có trong nước Coca đánh bay vết ố vàng trong bồn cầu. Ngâm bồn cầu với Coca qua một đêm các bạn sẽ cần sử dụng tới cọ để chà rửa giúp làm sạch đi các vết bẩn, các vết ố vàng đã được Axit Carbonic làm mềm và tách ra khỏi thành bồn cầu. Sau đó các bạn chỉ cần mở van cấp nước và xả sạch toàn bộ nước Coca là đã hoàn thành, bồn cầu của bạn sẽ sáng hơn sau khi đã loại bỏ đi những vết ố vàng khó chịu. Trong một số trường hợp các vết ố vàng bám nhiều và chưa bung ra khỏi thành bồn cầu thì các bạn có thể tiến hành ngâm với Coca nhiều hơn 1 lần để loại bỏ vết ố vàng khó chịu này. 2. Sử dụng Baking Soda và giấm Baking Soda và Giấm có tính tẩy rất tốt với cường độ vừa phải rất thích hợp trong việc áp dụng cho tẩy trắng bồn cầu, đánh bay những vết ố vàng khó chịu bám dính trên thành bồn cầu. Cách sử dụng cũng rất đơn giản, chỉ cần các bạn trộn hỗn hợp Baking Soda với giấm, sau đó các bạn đổ dàn đều trên thành bồn cầu có các vết ố vàng. Tiếp đó các bạn dùng cọ để chà sát dung dịch này với thành bồn cầu, nếu bồn cầu chưa được tẩy trắng thì các bạn có thể để bồn cầu ngâm với hỗn hợp này trong khoảng thời gian 2 đến 3 tiếng đồng hồ hoặc cũng có thể lâu hơn. Với khoảng thời gian này sẽ giúp cho quá trình phản ứng hóa học của Baking Soda với giấm sẽ giúp đánh bật những vết ố vàng bám dai rẳng trả lại cho gia đình bạn một chiếc bồn cầu sáng bóng. 3. Sử dụng đá bọt Tẩy trắng bồn cầu rất đơn giản với đá bọt, các bạn chỉ cần ra tiệm bán tạp hóa hay cửa hàng bán dụng cụ giành riêng cho nhà vệ sinh mua một cục đá bọt để sẵn sàng đánh bay đi những vết ố vàng khó chịu. Để bắt đầu việc này các bạn nên thấm ướt một phần của cục đá bọt sau đó sử dụng phần đã được bán phụ kiện máy chà sàn thấm ướt để chà sát vào vị trí có những vết ố vàng bám trên thành bồn cầu. Trong quá trình làm có thể sẽ gây ra tiếng kêu khá to nhưng nó sẽ hoàn toàn không làm tổn hại đến sứ của bồn cầu. Những vết ố vàng sẽ bị đánh bay hoàn toàn trả lại bề mặt trắng bóng cho bồn cầu.


----------

